# Permits required to sell firewood in California



## Squatch (May 22, 2018)

Im in the process of starting a business to sell firewood and live edge slabs. Can anyone with experience selling firewood in California tell me which permits I need and how to obtain them. I’m having a difficult time getting information.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 22, 2018)

Yes where what and how do you want to do this. Especially are you in a city. I do have a little experience with live edge stuff. Thanks


----------



## Squatch (May 22, 2018)

Ted Jenkins said:


> Yes where what and how do you want to do this. Especially are you in a city. I do have a little experience with live edge stuff. Thanks


Santa Cruz County. In an unincorporated part of the county


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 22, 2018)

I work in the San Bernardino county in an unincorporated area. A business license for your county is probably the biggest thing. In your area cities want you to get a license for every city. It depends on how you advertise. I would start with CL and see who calls. Especially if you have a great wood source. Thanks


----------

